# Employer wont give me P45



## damien84 (24 Aug 2009)

Hi I wonder if anyone has any advice.

I have always worked two jobs, but since last October I have had no work with the part time job, I did two half shifts in 2009 the last of which was in early June.

My current full time job is going ok, but like everyone im concerned that it might not be there a few months down the line. I have mortgage payment and personal loan payment protection insurance and also redundancy insurance, but because I am still on my part time employers books I am very concerned that if I am made redundant from my full time job that i will not get social welfare or be able to claim my payment protection insurance for my loans as technically I would still be an employee of my part time employer.

I have asked my former part time employer countless times to issue a P45 but they have not and I can never get the lady who deals with Payroll on the phone. Is there any way i can make them issue this??


----------



## Cat101 (24 Aug 2009)

Call down in person for it, or contact revenue and tell them they won't give you a P45. They should sort it out for you.

Just found this:
_They have to give it to you on the day you leave. If they drag their heels you can go to the Revenue and have a form P43 served on them. Form P43 is a formal written demand by the revenue to supply the same details as on your P45 to them within 7 days or they face prosecution_

Interesting to know.. 
but hopefully you won't have to go down that road..
Call in person first.. If you don't get satisfaction from them, mention going to the Revenue..
see if that makes them feel more helpful.


----------



## Mpsox (25 Aug 2009)

Why don't you just resign from your part time job, they're probably reluctant to simply give you a p45 as they may think you may have a case for some redundancy. You probably haven't but they may be worried that you might have


----------



## Bronte (25 Aug 2009)

Resigning as versus being fired can affect your social welfare entitlements.  

I don't know the details of your insurances but any insurance that is linked to losing a job is notoriously difficult to claim.  Make sure that you know all the terms and conditions.  It may be a condition that you must apply on the first day you lose a job etc.  I've heard on the radio this week of someone who was made redundant, got a new job, was let go from that new job after a couple of months and was then ineligible for the insurance policy as he was making the claim too late, he should have applied when he lost the first permanent employment.  I may not have the finer details of this story but watch out for the small print.


----------



## Sconhome (25 Aug 2009)

Ring the revenue PAYE office and ask them to clarify your employer registrations. The revenue should be able to confirm that you are registered with both jobs, you can only allocate your tax credits to one of the jobs so i would be surprised that you haven't noticed being taxed at higher rate on one of your jobs.

You may find the part-time job is not registered and you are being paid 'off the books' with no contirbutions being made on your behalf, especially if the work is as casual as you suggest.


----------



## Gervan (25 Aug 2009)

It could be the case that OP's part-time employment is not registered with Revenue, could explain why no P45. 
But in referrence to above poster, you can definitely split tax credits between different jobs. Did you ever ask Revenue to do so?


----------



## damien84 (25 Aug 2009)

Thanks guys for your replies

My part time employer is registered with Revenue, I have my tax credits applied to my full time job only. I have already been let go so there isnt a question of resigning.

I might talk to revenue and ask them to send the P43 to my former employer to attain my P45


----------

